# Is JBL proscape a good soil



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

I am using JBLproscape soul as that is what my LFS has and I was just wondering if this is a good proven performer?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





Jacob Coleman said:


> I was just wondering if this is a good proven performer?


There is a thread here: <"JBL ProScape Soil">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Matthew Robinson (19 Aug 2019)

I'm interested to I have a bag sitting here too


----------

